# How would you handle if you were in this situation?



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

This happened in UK and I believe everyone has already watched this incident. ( Already posted by MHR with the title of "Delivery People Behaving Badly ~ Eats Edition" )
Here I would like to here professional judgements from you guys on this "How to handle this situation if you were this ant?" This will help many ants when they get to face with situation like this.
Please participate in the poll as well.
*Root cause of this incident* was Restaurant provided bag didn't hold the foods inside and broke apart. Seems like some kind of drink was leaked and torn the bottom of paper bag apart. Ants need to be aware of food bags mainly from Macdonald and Starbucks.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/13394203/uber-eats-scoops-takeaway-from-ground-with-bare-hands/


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OK i wouldn't scoop it back into the container and deliver it.


wow..
No..


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> OK i wouldn't scoop it back into the container and deliver it.
> 
> wow..
> No..


Why not? his job is to deliver.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Which option would be the best? Will you guys please state your thought?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

There’s only really one option here. Tell the customer + support what happened and apologize. Only a fckin idiot would scoop it back in. I’m def not paying for anything or going back to the restaurant


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> There's only really one option here. Tell the customer + support what happened and apologize. Only a fckin idiot would scoop it back in. I'm def not paying for anything or going back to the restaurant


That's right thing to do. It wasn't delivery driver's mistake. It happened because of restaurant's poor packaging.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I wanna know which one of you said you would do just as the Delivery Ant in Question did!? 



Wildgoose said:


> That's right thing to do. It wasn't delivery driver's mistake. It happened because of restaurant's poor packaging.


You are correct, it wasn't his mistake but he turned it into his mistake by trying to gather the driveway leavings and giving it to the customer.

I think another question could be, why did he do that? Why not call support?


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

MHR said:


> I think another question could be, why did he do that? Why not call support?


Panic. Inexperience. Fear of embarrassment that the customer may or may not be watching ,ect.

Keep in mind, some of these drivers literally have _no_ idea that support even exist for contacting them with questions, there is no real 'tutorial' for these apps, and you'd be surprised how many drivers had no idea that you can actually call them for 'technical support'.

Also, anyone can do this job with a simple background check clearing criminal/driving records with a valid drivers license and insurance, and you're hired. So not everybody has common sense and logic for the most minuscule task, which obviously this driver was lacking. If that sounds rude and disrespectful, yes, it is, but it's also brutally honest.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mota-Driven said:


> Panic. Inexperience. Fear of embarrassment that the customer may or may not be watching ,ect.
> 
> Keep in mind, some of these drivers literally have _no_ idea that support even exist for contacting them with questions, there is no real 'tutorial' for these apps, and you'd be surprised how many drivers had no idea that you can actually call them for 'technical support'.


I agree with you.
Thanks to this forum and stories written by other members, we all become well educated. ( without having any certificate &#128514; )
We know how to respond probably 98% in right way.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Common sense is not as common as we think.


----------



## Wayne-C (Jan 3, 2021)

i shouldn't luff but the delivery guy/girl Should of Contacted or calld Support and said order was dropped on ground due to poor packaging


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> This happened in UK and I believe everyone has already watched this incident. ( Already posted by MHR with the title of "Delivery People Behaving Badly ~ Eats Edition" )
> Here I would like to here professional judgements from you guys on this "How to handle this situation if you were this ant?" This will help many ants when they get to face with situation like this.
> Please participate in the poll as well.
> *Root cause of this incident* was Restaurant provided bag didn't hold the foods inside and broke apart. Seems like some kind of drink was leaked and torn the bottom of paper bag apart. Ants need to be aware of food bags mainly from Macdonald and Starbucks.
> ...


I've spilled drinks on my carpet. I went back inside and ordered another drink. I sure as hell am not going to 'scrape' the drink, that's insane.


----------

